# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Парад ЧФ РФ в Севастополе

## 9-13

Небольшой фотоотчёт авиационной части парада с первой репетиции 25-го июля  :oops:

________
_Ща, провайдер блокирует отправку файлов_

----------


## AC

> Небольшой фотоотчёт авиационной части парада с первой репетиции 25-го июля  :oops:


Хде!?

----------


## 9-13

Начёнм помаленьку, а то что-то плохо связь работает  :(

----------


## 9-13

Летел с флагом России, но его отчикал на фотке  :D

----------


## 9-13

А этот - с флагом ВМФ. Флаг забанен  :shock:

----------


## 9-13

Товарищи прилетели лодку искать  :shock:

----------


## 9-13

Борт 06 работу начал...

----------


## 9-13

...а борт 12 поленился  :(

----------


## 9-13

Резво полетел

----------


## 9-13

Интересный механизьм  :)

----------


## 9-13

Бе-12Н серийный номер 3602802 "убивал" подлодку, а потом прилетел оказывать воздушную поддержку десанта  :shock: заместо Су-24-х. Су-24 на параде не будет  :cry:

----------


## 9-13

А этот товарисч вернулся передать задание "нашей" подлодке

----------


## 9-13

Продолжаем разговор

----------


## 9-13

Безоружная поддержка десанта  :)

----------


## 9-13

"Высадка" парашютистов  :)

----------


## 9-13

И ещё один грузовик

----------


## 9-13

В завершении о первой репетиции могу добавить, что над бухтой уже дня 3 висит какая-то противная дымка, которая портит фоты на большом приближении. Надеюсь, что до парада всё очистится.
Повесил бы больше фоток, но отправка каждой даётся с боем  :evil:

----------


## AC

Огромное спасибо за репортаж!!!



> Бе-12Н серийный номер 3602802 "убивал" подлодку, а потом прилетел оказывать воздушную поддержку десанта  :shock: заместо Су-24-х. Су-24 на параде не будет  :cry:


А что Бе-12 один остался? 20-й и 29-й не списали ли уже часом?

----------


## 9-13

В анонсе парада был разговор о 2-х Бе-12, но на самой первой репетиции 20-го июля был адын штука и 25-го тоже был адын. Завтра у нас генеральная репетиция, там и посмотрим. Бум надеяццо на две Бе-шки.

----------


## AC

А Ка-29 на ЧФ есть?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Большое спасибо за фотографии!!

----------


## 9-13

Ка-29 в составе ЧФ есть. Недавно в вечерних сумерках мне один попался. К сожалению что-то объективное насчёт камуфла и номера сказать трудно  :( но сам факт наличия такого аппарата радует  :)

----------


## 9-13

На генеральной репетиции парада появился второй Бе-12. Это был борт 76!  :shock: Вот уж неожиданность!

----------


## 9-13

Ка-27ПЛ борт 06 здОровски произвёл зависание  :)

----------


## 9-13

А борт 12 не поленился продемонстрировать свою гидростанцию

----------


## 9-13

Выгрузка парашютистов производилась несколько ближе к трибунам, чем, например, в 2005-м году. ИМХО

----------


## 9-13

Пара Бе-12 прибывшая для непосредственной поддержки десанта  :D

----------


## 9-13

В этот раз Ми-8 летел намного быстрее + замутил неплохую горочку по дороге  :P

----------


## 9-13

И напоследок из новенького с генеральной репетиции. Ан-26, которого я не "зевнул" и поймал на проходе пораньше. В результате виден дельфинчик. Впрочем, борт известный  :roll: но для порядка добавлю.
Кстати, в самом начале репетиции в бухте были замечены несколько настоящих дельфинов  :shock:

----------


## AC

*9-13*, еше раз спасибо, и отдельное спасибо за Ка-29!
Кстати, а по другим флотам парадных репортажей ни у кого неожидается? А то вот пишут, что и во Владивостоке авиация репетирует...

----------


## airwolf

9-13 Спасиба! А товарищь дирехтор с Вами? :lol:

----------


## 9-13

Всем спасибо за спасибо!!!  :oops: 

Товарисч Директор со мной  :D Пашет больше, чем на работе. Аж дым клубится  :shock:

----------


## airwolf

> Всем спасибо за спасибо!!!  :oops: 
> 
> Товарисч Директор со мной  :D Пашет больше, чем на работе. Аж дым клубится  :shock:


Привет ему! Ждём новых фоток!

----------


## 9-13

Из нового на параде был только Ан-26 с включёнными фарами и посадка Ка-27 на ГРКР "Москва".

----------


## AC

> Из нового на параде был только Ан-26 с включёнными фарами и посадка Ка-27 на ГРКР "Москва".


И еще раз спасибо!
А будет ли как обычно полный репортаж о параде (с морской его частью) на Foxbat Avia?

----------


## 9-13

Обязательно будет. Вот Дирехтор доотдыхает отпуск и начнёт работать во славу Интернета :) Только фоток тьма-тьмущая  зашибись выбирать  :?

----------


## F70173

И от меня немного фоток  :)

----------


## F70173

Продолжение

----------


## Jean-Philippe

2 nice new photos about Ka-27 at Sebastopol Air Show.
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1090843/L/ 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1090820/L/

----------


## 9-13

Фотки Ан-26, Ка-27 и Бе-12 с Качи:
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/526/pa061163lv2.jpg
http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/4989/pa021128fr6.jpg
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9184/23ke7.jpg
__________________________
Ссылки взяты отсюда: http://forum.sevastopol.info/viewtop...er=asc&start=0
__________________________
Фотку Бе-12 я уже где-то видел, только не помню где  :?

----------


## AC

> Фотки Ан-26, Ка-27 и Бе-12 с Качи:
> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9184/23ke7.jpg


А 28-му что, "зубки" нарисовали?
Он же на парадах Дней ВМФ в Севестополе в последние годы без них был...
Или это другой борт-двойник?
Или наоборот -- старая съемка?

----------


## 9-13

Я по свойствам закаченной фотки прочёл, что оригинальное время съёмки 04.04.2004 :? Только вот я не помню, чтобы 4 апреля 2004 года у нас снега столько было :? Но фотка старая - факт. По ссылке http://flot.sevastopol.info/arms/plane/be12/page09.htm она же появилась достаточно давно. Скорее всего, это произведение искусьтва из внутренней сетки Качи. Я до НГ постараюсь у своего знакомого уточнить.

ЗЫ Кто про Ка-29 спрашивал?  :)

----------


## AC

> ЗЫ Кто про Ка-29 спрашивал?  :)


Было дело, я спрашивал (может, и еще кто-то :) )...
Спасибо!
Вау! Там еще и Ми-14 на заднем плане!!!

----------


## AC

Интересно, а это какого года может быть кадр?
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/525/4964rd5.jpg
(взято с того же севастопольского форума).

----------


## 9-13

> Вау! Там еще и Ми-14 на заднем плане!!!


Угу! 1 БТ (без лопастей НВ) и 3 ПС ранних типов. Говорят, что ПС летать могут. Не знаю, пока не видел. 
Особо прикольный именной ПС - "Москва"  :)

----------


## 9-13

> Интересно, а это какого года может быть кадр?
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/525/4964rd5.jpg
> (взято с того же севастопольского форума).


Давнишний. Не берусь уточнять, но явно до 1997года. Можно определить поточнее по кораблям, но в этом вопросе лично я не советчик  :|

----------


## 9-13

:shock:

----------


## AC

Спасибо. Значит, они, тапа, на хранении?

----------


## 9-13

В бОльшей степени. Но и для учебного центра тоже надо технику держать не в стадии памятников.

----------


## 9-13

Бе-12 борт 01 украинских ВМС с интересной эмблемкой  :roll:  Пару месяцев назад не было  :? 
http://www.foxbat.ru/board/album_pic.php?pic_id=70

----------


## GAV

*9-13* А что интересного в эмблеме?-"обычная" эмблема ТАНТК им.Г.М.Бериева.

----------


## 9-13

> *9-13* А что интересного в эмблеме?-"обычная" эмблема ТАНТК им.Г.М.Бериева.


Ну, это ясный пень  :?  НО! Почему такой эмблемы нет на втором ПС? Зачем гонять самолёт к Бериеву, если его до лётного состояния подняли прямо в ТЭЧ? И это при том, что под боком ЕАРЗ + филиал того же ЕАРЗ есть прямо в Саках  :?

----------


## GAV

9-13,  откуда известно, что самолёт был на "фирме"?
По нонешным временам для нанесения эмблемы может быть достаточно желания экипажа и молчаливого согласия командира.
А вот КАКИМ СПОСОБОМ нанесена эмблема? Красками или она наклеена?

----------


## 9-13

Просто так вряд ли эмблемы рисовать будут. Сейчас у нас стараются не использовать российскую символику. И потом, последние года 3 велась борьба за то, чтобы Бе-шки привести в лётное состояние. Надо ж перед американцами и турками на учениях как-то показаться  :? 

Моё мнение, что эмблема нарисована красками. Хотя трудно утверждать, т.к. съёмка велась против солнца  :(

----------


## Micro

> Бе-12 борт 01 украинских ВМС с интересной эмблемкой  :roll:  Пару месяцев назад не было  :? 
> http://www.foxbat.ru/board/album_pic.php?pic_id=70


"Данного изображения не существует"

----------


## 9-13

Фотка лежит здесь: http://foto.rambler.ru/users/scorpius666/2/

ЗЫ: под фоткой не забудьте кликнуть по строчке меню "Исходное изображение"

----------


## 9-13

К двум летающим Бе-12 даёшь второй летающий Ка-27  :Biggrin:

----------


## Foxbat

Лихо наворачивает! :)

----------


## 9-13

Для товарища рипнул и залил небольшой ролик с участием Ка-27. Не ЧФ  :Redface:  но это ж Ка-27  :Biggrin:  
Если кому интересно, то сцылк такой:
http://www.hotfile.ru/49837/
Пароль: qwert
Вес 10Мб
Звиняюсь, если баян. До этого нигде не видел.

----------


## Юрий

> Для товарища рипнул и залил небольшой ролик с участием Ка-27. Не ЧФ  но это ж Ка-27  
> Если кому интересно, то сцылк такой:
> http://www.hotfile.ru/49837/
> Пароль: qwert
> Вес 10Мб
> Звиняюсь, если баян. До этого нигде не видел.


Спасибо! С удовольствием промотрел! :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Или к параду готовятся, или на учения полетели...

----------


## AC

> Или к параду готовятся, или на учения полетели...


Да, какие-то учения с участием именно Бе-12 на ЧФ только что действительно были... Но может быть это и "репе-петиция" уже...  :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Завтра будет первая репетиция  :Biggrin:  Вот там и посмотрим, что к чему  :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Не репетиция парада, но Кача  :Rolleyes:

----------


## 9-13

В этом году парад без авиации будет...  :Frown:

----------


## 9-13

На Каче замечены ещё 2 живых Бе-12: №10 и 18 ! 
Итого - минимум 4 полётопригодных  :Smile:  Круто!

----------


## AC

> На Каче замечены ещё 2 живых Бе-12: №10 и 18 ! 
> Итого - минимум 4 полётопригодных  Круто!


Так до этого вроде бы летали уже там №№20, 28, 29 и 76 желтые...  :Cool:

----------


## F70173

*В этом году парад без авиации будет...* 

что за юмор? как без авиации??? :Eek:

----------


## 9-13

> Так до этого вроде бы летали уже там №№20, 28, 29 и 76 желтые...


Может и было. Но я видел и сфотал в полёте буквально на днях 10,18, 28, 29. Так что насчёт остальных не уверен, хотя вполне возможно, что летает не 4, а больше бортов.

Насчёт нелетающего парада слух пошёл давно, но я был настроен оптимистично. Даже после первой репетиции 19-го числа. Хотя в прошлом году даже на первой репетиции (за 10 дней) до парада авиация уже была. 
Но и вчера (24 июля) ничего не летало. Это уже плохой признак. Завтра генералка, но лично я не пойду, т.к. жариться на солнце ради кораблей не хочу (для справки: у нас сейчас на солнце днём от +55 градусов и выше).
Зато Кача летает и без оглядки на парад. Так что потери небольшие. Главное - есть свежие фоты 4-х летающих Бе-12  :Biggrin:

----------


## 9-13

По сообщениям Фоксбата на генералке участвовали только морские посудины. А это значит... парад без полётов  :Frown:

----------


## AC

> По сообщениям Фоксбата на генералке участвовали только морские посудины. А это значит... парад без полётов


В Балтийске тоже, вот вся авиационная часть торжеств:
- полёт на парашютное десантирование самолета «Ан-2»;
- показательные полеты спортивных самолётов РОСТО.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=27116

----------


## 9-13

Фоксбат высказал ИМХО правдоподобное объяснение "наличию-отсутствию" полётов на парадах: в прошлом году же Су-24 грохнулся. Ну вот эхо события догнало нас в этом году  :Frown:

----------


## Micro

> На Каче замечены ещё 2 живых Бе-12: №10 и 18 !


10 - зав. № 3602902
18 - зав. № 3602903

----------

